# Cage too small?



## Paziqi

I built a RUB style cage for my two new mice, but after putting everything into it, it seems too small to me. Will this be enough space for my two? Or should I try and find a bigger box?


----------



## Jack Garcia

I would try for bigger or try to make levels in that one somehow to increase the floorspace.


----------



## moustress

I use rubbermaid shelf racks and cardboard to make an extra level in my tanks.


----------



## Paziqi

moustress said:


> I use rubbermaid shelf racks and cardboard to make an extra level in my tanks.


Do you have a picture of that? I'd like to see what that looks like.

I'm a little frustrated with the search for proper living space. I like the idea of using bins, but they all seem to have such flimsy lids. This one had a nice, tight fitting lid, but only came in the one size.

When I kept dwarf hamsters, I didn't worry about lids. But then, the hamsters didn't jump high enough to get out, and I didn't have cats who wanted to eat them hanging around.


----------



## moustress

I think the cage you showed is plenty room for two meeces. I'll try to get you a pic of the kind of setup I mentioned.


----------



## Paziqi

Thanks, I'd like to see the pictures if possible.

I went to staples yesterday, and found actual real Really Useful Boxes. But they didn't look any bigger than the set up I have now, so I didn't buy one.

They do seem happy enough in this set up; well, mostly they sleep, but when they come out, they are climbing over everything.


----------



## Loganberry

This size is fine for two mice. Most mouse breeders only use small cages - pet keepers opt for enormous cages that would be suitable for mice, or alternatively, hippos. Yet breeders' mice are perfectly fine and healthy, otherwise they would be no good for breeding and showing.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Loganberry said:


> pet keepers opt for enormous cages that would be suitable for mice, or alternatively, hippos.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shyone

Jack Garcia said:


> Loganberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> pet keepers opt for enormous cages that would be suitable for mice, or alternatively, hippos.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ive noticed this a lot & its really confusing as to whats better a bigger cage or a smaller one, bars, plastic or glass. Then theres the debate on rubs :think. The cage checker seems to put more mice in a smaller space then you look at cage reviews & they say no way keeping that amount of mice per cage. Completley confuesed :?:


----------



## Loganberry

It's breeders v pet keepers. I saw something stupid online saying Russian Dwarf hamsters were supposed to have 3 square foot of space EACH per cage. I mean, if i gave my two that much space i'd have to move out! So they live very happily in a Micky Max, small cage. Mice don't mind crowded conditions. They'll be fine in whatever you put them in, and if they're pets, they'll probably be friendlier if kept in small cages rather than those hippo sized ones you can never find them in.


----------



## Paziqi

I've settled on this size as good enough. I did add a shelf, and I keep their food on top of the shelf so they have to get a little exercise to eat. They all seem fine with that arrangement.

I figure if I see fighting, then maybe they need more space. Otherwise, I'm happy with what they have.


----------



## Shyone

Thanks loganberry 

Thats helped a lot. Those hippo cages come near to £100 :shock: . Its just pets for me, so have ruled out rubs because I would want to see them & think the rubs although are good on lots of points you can't see the mice as well as in a tank, wire or plastic cage.

Sorry hope ive not affended anyone, just my personal choice


----------



## mousedog

its a good size. but if you ever want your miceys to get some exersize, get a big box and fill it with toys! my miceys are happy in cages that are about 5 inces bigger than yours, so i guess your cage is fine. nice bedding, ive never seen it that coulor blue! :lol:


----------



## Toast

That is a good size fopr two meeces and as Shyone said, its breeder vs. pet keeper. As being one of each at one point I have noticed that males thrive in smaller spaces when with other males, so as not to get teritorial, but females are fine with just about anything, though they do seem better for smaller cages and than bigger, unless of course you have a bunch.


----------

